# Icône des .dmg, où es-tu ?



## lepseudoquetutentapes (14 Novembre 2005)

Hello,

Désolé de créer un topic pour ça, mais je passe toujours inaperçu dans l'ancience thread rendez-vous des desktops, so...

Une âme charitable pourrait me dire où trouver l'icône des fichiers au format .dmg ? Elle ne figure pas dans Disk Utility (Utilitaire de Disque). J'ai regardé pas mal d'applications avec CandyBar et rien. Embêtant, puisque c'est la seule icône que je n'ai pas pu remplacé.

Merci :rateau:


----------



## chokobelle (14 Novembre 2005)

Euh je sais pas, mais si il ne te manques que celle là, tu dois savoir où se trouve celle des fichiers zip (avec la fermeture éclaire), j'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus   

*mode opportuniste  * 

merci 



*Edit: j'ai fini par tout trouver 

l'icone des fichiers zip est dans systeme/bibliothèque/core service/BOMarchiveHelper/contents/ressources
l'icone de l'image disque est dans systeme/bibliothèque/core service/DiskImageMounter/contents/ressources
(faire "afficher le contenu du paquet" dans le menu contextuel pour passer au dossier "contents" ) *

uala


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (14 Novembre 2005)

Dommage, j'aurais aimé te renseigner pour le .zip 

Merci pour le .dmg, t'es un chou (à la crème chantilly parsemée de chocolat et... euh..) :rose:


----------



## chokobelle (14 Novembre 2005)

les noisettes, t'as oublié les noisettes 

de rien sinon


----------



## AuGie (14 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle


----------



## ithymique (15 Novembre 2005)

en général on les gère avec candybar comme les autres icônes...


----------



## chokobelle (15 Novembre 2005)

Bah je les ai jamais trouvé dans Candybar moi , et y'en a d'autres qui ne sont accessibles que par cette méthode (exemple: les icones 10%, 20%,... de télechargement de Safari) 

Edit: On peut trouver effectivement l'image disque et le zip en passant par "app extra", mais le problème reste le même puisqu'il faut de toute manière utiliser le même chemin compliqué  
Et on ne trouve toujours pas les icones de telechargement de Safari


----------



## AuGie (15 Novembre 2005)

Ouaip, perso, je change tout mes icones avec candybar sauf les icones 10%.... de safari, la c'est à la main. Il devrait aussi faire des icontainer pour les app extra, ca serait super, parcfe que c'est long quand meme a tout changer


----------



## chokobelle (15 Novembre 2005)

Ah oui c'est bien emme... embétant quand même à faire, je confirme.
Surtout pour les applis genre photoshop et Quicktime, vive les 10 000 formats et icones qui vont avec :-D


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (15 Novembre 2005)

Roooh, les grincheux. Ca occupe en regardant Magnum l'après-midi  :rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

Comme je vois qu'ici il y a des personnes qui ont pas mal visité les différents paquets du dossier CoreServices, je me permets de poser une question :

Quelqu'un sait-il où se trouve l'icône par défaut d'un volume .dmg ou d'un volume externe monté sur le bureau ? Le truc blanc et très moche qui se met sur le bureau (j'ajoute ce détail, car je ne m'explique peut-être pas clairement), car j'aimerais changer cette icône par défaut et comme je n'utilise pas Candybar...

Merci d'avance


----------



## AuGie (22 Novembre 2005)

Arf oui avec Candybar c'est facile, perso, je te deconseille de changer un icone du coreservice sans un logiciel fait pour ca :/


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Arf oui avec Candybar c'est facile, perso, je te deconseille de changer un icone du coreservice sans un logiciel fait pour ca :/


Merci pour l'info, mais je dois t'avouer que je change manuellement mes icônes système depuis le début (pas toutes, je dois l'avouer) et je n'ai jusqu'à présent rencontré aucun problème.

Pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## AuGie (22 Novembre 2005)

Oui  Sur ce coup là, j'utilise Candybar donc il le fait pour moi, sorry :rose:


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai que Candybar a l'air très pratique. Je crois qu'il faut que je me décide enfin à lâcher 12,95 $.
Ca m'évitera des manips usantes.
Merci pour tout.


----------

